# "Outlaw States"



## SMcFarland (Apr 1, 2016)

Before I get too attached to this site . . . what is the general consensus about owning a pet Hedgehog in an Outlawed state (CA)?  
Before you ask, the answer is yes. HHC has been a great help to me and I don't wish to offend anyone by joining in when I shouldn't!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Owning an animal in a place where it is against the law is, potentially, dangerous to the animal. The animal may suffer due to lack of veterinary care - because either, the owner cannot/will not bring the animal to see a vet when needed or the vet who does end up seeing the animal may not be as good as needed due to (a) lack of experience with that animal or (b) concerns about their own license/standing if they see one of these "illegal" animals in their practice. 

Upon discovery of an "outlaw" animal by authorities, this may or may not end well for the animal. Perhaps they'll be let out of state and cared for elsewhere. Or they'll be confiscated and euthanized. 

My thought is: if you know it's not okay; don't do it. If you are doing it, it would be unwise to publicize it in any fashion and you need to have your bases covered (eg, how will you obtain veterinary care? what if the animal is discovered, how do you get it to safety? are you psychologically prepared to have the animal taken from you and rehomed or killed?).


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It is touchy around here, I'll explain why. Some states/regions/animal control officers can be harder than others. Yes there are people that run the risk by owning an animal that is illegal in their area. All it takes is you dealing with a firmer authority and you can lose your hedgehog. You will be sad I'm sure. Your hedgehog could be dead. You will get over your sadness, death isn't something one can get over.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I never intend to be mean or rude when saying this....but always put the animal above yourself. Where I live, an innocent hedgie could be euthanized if found in the state. Why should an innocent animal potentially die for me.


----------

